

Ask HN: Looking for email delivery for 500k subscribers - twog

Hey HN,<p>I run a site that has 500k email subscribers, and were looking to do a big mass mailing campaign in the upcoming months.<p>We are planning on sending close to 6 campaigns (so 3 million emails) in one month. What is the best solution for us to role this out? Were looking for something our non-technical marketing guy can use, but that I can set up.
======
giladvdn
MailChimp allows you to buy credits as you go, or pay them monthly by
subscriber count. It's also built for marketers so after importing your list
there your marketing guy should be fine.

If you're looking to do it cheaper, SendGrid offers a newsletter function
that's less easy to use and has less features but will allow you to do it
cheaper.

~~~
twog
Mailchimp is really, really expensive for anything this size. I contacted
SendGrid & so far they look like the front runners

------
johnmurch
I would recommend Amazon SES (<http://aws.amazon.com/ses/>) Take a look at
<http://sendy.co/> as it's a PHP script if you don't want to write your own.

~~~
twog
I use sendy for a personal project, but amazon SES limits you to 10k emails a
day. For our use case, we need to send 500k in one day. Anyone have experience
requesting a higher send limit with SES?

~~~
johnmurch
What about <https://postmarkapp.com/pricing> would that be an option for you?

